# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  UP makes Great Printers

## MakerTed

I must say that if it wasn't for my MakerBot, I would be purchasing one of UP's 3D printers.  I've seen these things in action, and they are as good if not better than other consumer priced 3D printers on the market.  Once I get board of my MakerBot I may just switch over.

Ted

----------


## Macflame

Yes they are great until you need replacement parts. Look how much a replacement controller board or extruder head will cost. https://isupply3d.com/UP-Printer-Sec...ement-extruder

----------


## Geoff

> I must say that if it wasn't for my MakerBot, I would be purchasing one of UP's 3D printers.  I've seen these things in action, and they are as good if not better than other consumer priced 3D printers on the market.  Once I get board of my MakerBot I may just switch over.
> 
> Ted


Just don't buy their filament, seriously. Worst $200 I ever spent - never had such bad quality in so many rolls. 

Their printers have always been awesome, but they have not dropped their prices in forever..

I went to the CEbit expo in 2012, the Up mini was $900... today, it's still the same price   :Frown:  or maybe give or take $20.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> Their printers have always been awesome, but they have not dropped their prices in forever..


Thats not strictly true, we are currently able to offer the UP plus 2 with a massive discount of about 39%! Which we would not be able to do if they hadn't dropped their prices. We also expect the UP mini to drop in price once they release the new up mini 2 this year.

----------


## curious aardvark

does look like a lot of money for something with 140x140x140 build volume.
the up mini 2 even smaller: 120x120x120.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

> does look like a lot of money for something with 140x140x140 build volume


the Up Plus 2 is not the cheapest 3D printer you can get but it has one of the best reputations and is still on 3D hubs best 3D printers list (as the afinia H480), number 6 in fact  even though it has been around for a very long time. The reason is it is very reliable.

You get what you pay for.

----------


## Geoff

> You get what you pay for.


And sometimes you pay way too much for what you get.

----------


## curious aardvark

yepper, particularly when you consider the rep dual clones are now shipping from within the uk for really stupid money: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2016-Upgra...8AAOSwoBtW4SzZ

£275 ! 
Mental. That's cheaper than the wanhao I3.

Think that's abotu half what i paid a couple years ago. And these are probably the most reliable workhorse printers yet made.
One reason so many people have copied them.

----------


## car3less

I have an Up plus 2 and it printed for one year and a half without problems. Then the CPU broke and the price that Tiertime gave me for the CPU was $400. I searched on forums and found a cheaper, compatible CPU and I repaired it with only $80. 

Now, we use it in the office with Simplify 3D, but the prints are still good quality, because the machine is built very, very well. 
Even if the original firmware is missing.

----------

